# Swedish: våldsbejakande



## Mat_iu

Topic: våldsbejakande
Added by Cagey, moderator 

What does it mean?


----------



## Gjest

Mat_iu said:


> What does it mean?



Våldsbejakande = Violent tendencies.


----------



## Svenke

Literally 'saying yes to violence'; 'positive towards the use of violence'.


----------



## jonquiliser

Svenke said:


> Literally 'saying yes to violence'; 'positive towards the use of violence'.


And to this we should probably add that the term is typically used about a group that the person speaking somehow frowns upon. That is, it is used for a supposed rather than factual tendency to violence, or may be said to exercise a rhetoric that appeals to violence also in the absence of actual violent acts. See e.g. this (in Swedish).


----------



## MattiasNYC

I would probably expect to see "våldsbenägen" rather than "våldsbejakande" if the meaning was someone who has a tendency to be violent, or has "violent tendencies". I would definitely feel that "bejakande" can be more of an attitude towards something, in this case violence. I guess I'm in agreement with Svenke and Jon.

Having said that I have been away from Sweden for some time so perhaps usage has changed. On that note, could you use "våldsbejakande" as an adjective describing a philosophy or ideology?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Mat_iu said:


> Topic: våldsbejakande
> Added by Cagey, moderator
> 
> What does it mean?


I would have been happy to respond, but I refuse to engage in speculative discussions of what a Swedish word may mean in this or that context. In this forum, the OP is supposed to state the context, i.e. surrounding sentences and what type of text, in which they saw that particular word, rather than everyone having to suggest different meanings in case of context X, Y or Z... So please, Mat_iu, where did the word appear, in what context?


----------



## Mat_iu

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I would have been happy to respond, but I refuse to engage in speculative discussions of what a Swedish word may mean in this or that context. In this forum, the OP is supposed to state the context, i.e. surrounding sentences and what type of text, in which they saw that particular word, rather than everyone having to suggest different meanings in case of context X, Y or Z... So please, Mat_iu, where did the word appear, in what context?



Oh, sorry, I found it on here: 
"en avseende* våldsbejakande *islamistisk extremism (rapporterna Våldsam politisk extremism från år 2009 respektive *Våldsbejakande* islamistisk extremism i Sverige från år 2010)"
I think it's something like promotion of violence, if I'm not mistaken... thanks for your help.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Mat_iu said:


> Oh, sorry, I found it on here:
> "en avseende* våldsbejakande *islamistisk extremism (rapporterna Våldsam politisk extremism från år 2009 respektive *Våldsbejakande* islamistisk extremism i Sverige från år 2010)"
> I think it's something like promotion of violence, if I'm not mistaken... thanks for your help.


Great! As has been mentioned, it's a fairly new and all-encompassing adjective for any person or organisation wanting to achieve their goals by using violence or the threat of violence. Both the Swedish Government and the EU term dictonary have simply translated it as 'violent' or 'violento', as in 'violent extremism', 'extremismo violento'. 
IATE - The EU's multilingual term base
Information in English – Nationella samordnaren mot våldsbejakande extremism


----------



## jonquiliser

I have to say that this term really isn't that difficult to explain without context as the term is new and used in a fairly distinct way (and in a way that I usually find, as I already mentioned, rather problematic).


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> I have to say that this term really isn't that difficult to explain without context as the term is new and used in a fairly distinct way (and in a way that I usually find, as I already mentioned, rather problematic).


No words appear out of context, and supplying context is imperative in all the Wordreference language forums, no matter how well-defined the meaning is, or appears to be. 

As it happens, I have to say that I don't find the term per se very problematic, but I have to admit I only glanced at the private blog entry you had found. I found it too once I got the context from the OP - how a private blogger ends up among the first in Google searches is beyond me - did he pay Google to promote it in searches...?  In any case, and for your benefit, I'll read that blog entry and possibly look for other arguments against using this word before I feel I can have an opinion about that issue.


----------

